# hourly wage



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

How much hourly wage get an electrican Journeyman. I mean somebody who has less experience?


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

$5/ hr.


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

Seriously please


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It all depends on the market you are in. It could go from $10 per hr up to $65. There are many factors that determine that.


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

Hmmm thank your answer. So when you take with you a guy who break the walls put the tubes and pull the wires ect... And he can work independently. How much bucks he get end of the day? About/?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Not a whole lot of wall breaking around here, most are stick framed (wood and metal), not stone.

I would say the average Jman across the US has to be in the $30 range, taking the low of Florida and the high of NY & SF......


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

Alright, I'll give seriously a try. Like Mech said, there's basically no set answer to your question. It's like asking " how much would this cost me" to members of a forum who have much diversity in different areas of the world.

What market are you searching for? New commercial construction, residential. Service commercial, residential? Industrial? How seasoned is this J-man you talking about? 

If you would like serious answers, please ask specific, detailed questions.


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks guys very useful answers.


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

Mxer yeah you are right. My question wasn't exactly. I thought example Texas. A guy who did electrical jobs as helper since 2 years. And i mean at new commercial construction basic Electrical fitting.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

Geri said:


> Mxer yeah you are right. My question wasn't exactly. I thought example Texas. A guy who did electrical jobs as helper since 2 years. And i mean at new commercial construction basic Electrical fitting.


There you go, now I can be of some help. I am from Texas. While we still need to narrow it down a little more on cities, I can still help. 

A new construction apprentice will get you anywhere from $10 thru $20 / hr. I have never seen an apprentice (here) go over $20. And $20 is extremely hard to get with that license.

A new construction JW: $18-40 dependent upon your level of skin in the game such as responsibilities, etc. My JW installers are averaged $28/ hr. 

Once again, other factors such as union / non-union need to be considered. But that about sums it up.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

$30/hr is a likely average. +/- $15 wouldn't be terribly surprising based 
on local situations and type of work. After +/- $15 your out the trailing ends
of the bell curve. 
P&L


----------



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

Well in Toronto the starting pay for an apprentice in the IBEW is $16 an hour, for you since you don't seem to reside here it could be completely different. I mean googling the answer would probably be the most accurate bet.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://www.bls.gov/ooh/construction-and-extraction/electricians.htm


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Geri said:


> Seriously please


Davis-Bacon wages for Wilmington NC is less than $21/hr and for Loudoun VA it's almost $28/hr so no one can simply answer your question. 

Your wage is also determined on whether you are open shop or union. 

Nobody ever gets paid what they believe they are worth.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Geri said:


> How much hourly wage get an electrican Journeyman. I mean somebody who has less experience?


The answer is a bit complicated.
The US is very large. Each of the 50 states and territories are like their own country with basic guidelines set by our Federal Government.
With that said, we have a federal minimum wage of $7.25. This is what someone in the South part of the US would expect as an entry level worker.
Generally, the southern states do not have concentrated industries and generally have lower taxes. Lower taxes keeps pressure off of wages.

We have a Davis Beacon wage act. This wage is set by the federal government with economic data from each county of each state. 9 out of 10 times, they will adopt the IBEW wage in that jurisdiction. The data from the IBEW considers all of the costs of living in a specific area and has data showing wage percentages for entry level workers through supervision. The IBEW wages and benefits are locally neogiate every two years and represent what the market will support and what it takes to make a sustainable wage in those markets. This system works best where there are concentrated populations such as the northern and west coast regions of the US.

This system keeps people from lower taxed and sparsely populated areas from destabilizing the wages in a higher paying region. Typically people from lower paying areas with low costs of living will migrate from those depressed areas into the producing areas and can temporarily work for as little as 1/2 the wages of the local population.

Some very rual areas will demand a higher wage based on demand. 

The answer is a bit complicated but, in general, not considering benefits which include healthcare and pension, cash on the check is generally 2x the minimum wage with some experience, 3x the minimum wage with some independent working ability and 4x to 5x the minimum wage for journeyman and advanced skills. Add to that local tax and housing pressure and you have a good idea of our wage system.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Just hang in for the New World Order system, you'll like it so much better. Energy credits instead of money for everybody except the really wealthy billionaires who will have their own system for them. And every month your energy credits will expire, so no amassing any wealth or possessions, and all jobs will be payed and determined by a machine. No need to complain about it because machines don't give a rip.


----------



## BlueOval5272 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm also from Texas. Primarily we do residential service. I work at a small company and am probably on the very low end of the spectrum. Just got my JM license so haven't seen my raise yet but $14 is currently what I was making. Of course working for a small company I have other perks that could be factored in. I believe my pay will be in the $17-18 range. I know, low, but I'm happy where I'm at and learn a lot everyday. So when I decide that it's time to go off on my own I will have a wide array of skills to be successful. To be honest, sometimes you're not just paid monetarily but with knowledge that you might not get otherwise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

BlueOval5272 said:


> I'm also from Texas. Primarily we do residential service. I work at a small company and am probably on the very low end of the spectrum. Just got my JM license so haven't seen my raise yet but $14 is currently what I was making. Of course working for a small company I have other perks that could be factored in. I believe my pay will be in the $17-18 range. I know, low, but I'm happy where I'm at and learn a lot everyday. So when I decide that it's time to go off on my own I will have a wide array of skills to be successful. To be honest, sometimes you're not just paid monetarily but with knowledge that you might not get otherwise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This guy has a very good attitude!! 

It's not always about the hourly rate for everyone, and everyone's situation is different. 

Obviously you'd like to be able to pay your bills at the end of the month, but there is also something to be said about delayed gratification. Experience goes a long way and that is normally something that can't be taken away from you once you get it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BlueOval5272 said:


> I'm also from Texas. Primarily we do residential service. I work at a small company and am probably on the very low end of the spectrum. Just got my JM license so haven't seen my raise yet but $14 is currently what I was making. Of course working for a small company I have other perks that could be factored in. I believe my pay will be in the $17-18 range. I know, low, but I'm happy where I'm at and learn a lot everyday. So when I decide that it's time to go off on my own I will have a wide array of skills to be successful. To be honest, sometimes you're not just paid monetarily but with knowledge that you might not get otherwise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Different but interesting perspective.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> This guy has a very good attitude!!
> 
> It's not always about the hourly rate for everyone, and everyone's situation is different.
> 
> *Obviously you'd like to be able to pay your bills at the end of the month*, but there is also something to be said about delayed gratification. Experience goes a long way and that is normally something that can't be taken away from you once you get it.


"I live on the street in a cardboard box but I'm learning new skills daily",

said no one ever!


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> "I live on the street in a cardboard box but I'm learning new skills daily",
> 
> 
> 
> said no one ever!



I guess that you entered the trade at a masters level receiving only the highest rate of pay? 

Or perhaps you saw the benefit of serving an apprenticeship, paying your dues working at a reduced rate while you learned the trade until a point where your skills were commensurate with journeyman's (or better) pay, and were paid accordingly. 

My point was to applaud the person for seeing the benefit of paying his dues while gaining valuable experience and expanding their skill set with the ultimate goal of better financial gains. 

Just this week I was a proctor for the local trade school's senior state exam, there were 8 students and I am doubtful that more than two could say the same thing. The majority think that they are entitled to the best pay and best work the minute they enter the workforce. It was really troubling to see that in their attitude.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Maybe I took your comment the wrong way Mech. If I did I apologize, and hopefully you can see my point.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

BlueOval5272 said:


> I'm also from Texas. Primarily we do residential service. I work at a small company and am probably on the very low end of the spectrum. Just got my JM license so haven't seen my raise yet but $14 is currently what I was making. Of course working for a small company I have other perks that could be factored in. I believe my pay will be in the $17-18 range. I know, low, but I'm happy where I'm at and learn a lot everyday. So when I decide that it's time to go off on my own I will have a wide array of skills to be successful. To be honest, sometimes you're not just paid monetarily but with knowledge that you might not get otherwise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come to DFW make $28.10 plus good benefits. We'll be making $30 in a little over 2 years.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> Maybe I took your comment the wrong way Mech. If I did I apologize, and hopefully you can see my point.


I understand your point but mine is that one has to eat and that isn't something even a good benefits package can pay for in the here and now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> I guess that you entered the trade at a masters level receiving only the highest rate of pay?
> 
> Or perhaps you saw the benefit of serving an apprenticeship, paying your dues working at a reduced rate while you learned the trade until a point where your skills were commensurate with journeyman's (or better) pay, and were paid accordingly.
> 
> ...



I entered the Union as a journeymen after many years of working in several family businesses. I earned my bones while all my friends were out playing games.

In my family if you are old enough to walk you were old enough to work and you would find yourself out there as free labor.


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

BlueOval5272 said:


> I'm also from Texas. Primarily we do residential service. I work at a small company and am probably on the very low end of the spectrum. Just got my JM license so haven't seen my raise yet but $14 is currently what I was making. Of course working for a small company I have other perks that could be factored in. I believe my pay will be in the $17-18 range. I know, low, but I'm happy where I'm at and learn a lot everyday. So when I decide that it's time to go off on my own I will have a wide array of skills to be successful. To be honest, sometimes you're not just paid monetarily but with knowledge that you might not get otherwise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have any platform where we could talking? Example facebook or something? I have some private question.


----------



## Pearce Services (Sep 9, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks this is regular contributor that is under cover trying to stir the pot?


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

What do you means?


----------



## BlueOval5272 (Jul 25, 2015)

Geri said:


> Do you have any platform where we could talking? Example facebook or something? I have some private question.




I believe my email is listed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darmsti (May 8, 2017)

our local starts apprentices at 14.30. journeyman rate is 35.75. of course of cost of living is through the roof here. I know some of the open shops in the area use day labor so I'm assuming they start at minimum wage which i think is 9 something in ny now


----------

